# Estate sale got me invested. Rolleiflex



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2021)

My long admiration for the Rolleiflex and our hobby of estate sale cruising finally collided. They knew they had a fairly valuable camera, and I paid up. Quite clean, I took a chance as an investment. Too much value in a film camera for me to keep. It should be with a more avid film shooter. Hopefully I'll keep it long enough to try a roll!

Appears to me a Rolleiflex 2.8e Planar circa 1956-1959 in very good condition. Values on 'sold' ebay vary greatly. If anyone can share their opinion on elsewhere to get a fair value or valuation. Should I pay for a CLA to get best sale value?

Please enjoy the photos and share any thoughts. I just love the feel of quality construction.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks great. Put a few rolls through it to check its output and real condition. Get a quote from KEH, Robert's, B & H and mark up 30 to 50% if your going to sell. Looks like the focus screen and mirror have been updated to a bright screen which should add to the value. Great image maker.


----------



## IanG (Apr 17, 2021)

I'd suggest that the cost of a CLA won't really be recouped by an increased in sales value.  Run some film through if it's working leave as is. 

The 2.8E and 3.5E are generally regarded as the first Rolleiflex cameras to be on a par with later models. excellent build quality and lenses regardless of whether Schneider or Carl Zeiss. Rollei (and Linhof) had smoe quality issues with lenses from CZJ who were struggling to get consistent supplies of rare earth optical glasses from the West at times, by the E model all lenses were West German.

Value is very difficult and varies between countries/continents, I had a dealer want to buy my 3.5E2 about 11 yrears ago, he didn't give me an offer as I didn't want to sell it but he said he'd have re-sold it for £600 ($780), it's near mint, now it's worth more like £1000 ($1300), it had a full rebuild about 15 years ago, a bit more than a basic CLA because it hadn't really ever been used less than a dozen films from new and all lubricants had dried out.

Ian


----------



## smithdan (Apr 17, 2021)

By all means shoot a few rolls for the experience.  My only go with a Rolleiflex (F) was two rolls in a loaner.  Remember that although everything worked the film advance was stiff from probably not being used.  If yours is like that a servicing would be in order.  Nice find.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice find. That case is a work of art all by itself.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Looks great. Put a few rolls through it to check its output and real condition. Get a quote from KEH, Robert's, B & H and mark up 30 to 50% if your going to sell. Looks like the focus screen and mirror have been updated to a bright screen which should add to the value. Great image maker.



Thanks JC will do



IanG said:


> I'd suggest that the cost of a CLA won't really be recouped by an increased in sales value.  Run some film through if it's working leave as is.
> 
> The 2.8E and 3.5E are generally regarded as the first Rolleiflex cameras to be on a par with later models. excellent build quality and lenses regardless of whether Schneider or Carl Zeiss. Rollei (and Linhof) had smoe quality issues with lenses from CZJ who were struggling to get consistent supplies of rare earth optical glasses from the West at times, by the E model all lenses were West German.
> 
> ...



Much appreciated! How do I determine whether it is a 2.8E 1, 2, or 3? 



smithdan said:


> By all means shoot a few rolls for the experience.  My only go with a Rolleiflex (F) was two rolls in a loaner.  Remember that although everything worked the film advance was stiff from probably not being used.  If yours is like that a servicing would be in order.  Nice find.



You're right I have to shoot it! Everything turns smooth without film tension, I'm very hopeful.



webestang64 said:


> Nice find. That case is a work of art all by itself.



Thank you. Absolutely agree on the case. The whole system is elegant engineering.


----------



## IanG (Apr 18, 2021)

Have a look at this website.  See illustration etc no 28 it appears to be a K7E and the serial number matches,

Ian


----------



## joelbolden (Apr 18, 2021)

Great find.  If you do decide to send it out for CLA, could you let me know to whom and how much?  I acquired a 2.8F type 1 years ago that has sticky shutters and the minimum price for repair I could find was $700.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm sure you've found the "go-to" Rollei guy is Harry Fleenor.Rollei Repairs By Harry Fleenor

The one I bought has unknown history, but it must have been serviced. Every control is smooth. Loading my second roll today trying to evaluate the meter. First roll was metered with my D800, next roll is strictly by the on board meter, which seems to indicate about a stop high. I'm sure there's a better way to test the meter...
A few rolls of HP5 and then I have one roll of Portra 400 to try. Might send them out to Scotty's shop? or somewhere to develop as the local place closed.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 23, 2021)

...and it will look great on a shelf as a form of decoration.    Seriously, I think these old cameras, while very functional, are also decorative.  I have a 1920's vintage Kodak One displayed on a shelf in my office.


----------



## Douglas Brown (Apr 23, 2021)

zulu42. you only live once!


----------



## joelbolden (Apr 24, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> I'm sure you've found the "go-to" Rollei guy is Harry Fleenor.Rollei Repairs By Harry Fleenor
> 
> Yeah, Harry is the $700 guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 24, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> I'm sure you've found the "go-to" Rollei guy is Harry Fleenor.Rollei Repairs By Harry Fleenor
> 
> The one I bought has unknown history, but it must have been serviced. Every control is smooth. Loading my second roll today trying to evaluate the meter. First roll was metered with my D800, next roll is strictly by the on board meter, which seems to indicate about a stop high. I'm sure there's a better way to test the meter...
> A few rolls of HP5 and then I have one roll of Portra 400 to try. Might send them out to Scotty's shop? or somewhere to develop as the local place closed.



He may have serviced it. The screen looks real bright and he is known for putting in the bright screens. Heck, you could drop him an email with your s/n to see. If he did, your good to go.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 24, 2021)

Great idea JC. I'll do that.

I may have started down a new path, eek, ordered a tank and some chemicals.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 24, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Great idea JC. I'll do that.
> 
> I may have started down a new path, eek, ordered a tank and some chemicals.



MAY have????  You're all in now.


----------



## terri (Apr 24, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Great idea JC. I'll do that.
> 
> I may have started down a new path, eek, ordered a tank and some chemicals.


You're going to have such fun!    

I'm looking forward to seeing your first efforts.


----------

